# Fish or Salmon Chowder Ideas Wanted



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I've got about six pounds of frozen, wild Alaskan salmon. Anyone have some tried and true ideas for making a nice fish or salmon chowder or soup? Something in which other fish can be used instead of salmon, or perhaps added to it would be idealm preferably with little or no cream.

Thanks,

shel


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Here's one I hope you'll enjoy as much as we do.

Seafood Stew

2 tsp olive oil
1 large yellow pepper coarsely chopped
2 cloves garlic (crush with press)
1 can (14 1/2 oz) stewed tomatoes
1 C spicy tomato-vegetable juice
1 lb skinless cod cut into 1-inch cubes
8 oz shelled and deveined medium shrimp
1/2 C water
1/4 tsp salt

In 4 qt saucepan, heat oil over medium heat until hot. Add yellow pepper and onion and cook 5-6 minutes until softened and lightly browned, stirring frequently. Stir in garlic and cook for a minute, stirring constantly.

Stir in stewed tomatoes, vegetable juice, water and salt, cover and heat to boiling over high heat. Reduce heat to low and simmer, covered 10 minutes.

Stir in cod and shrimp, cover and simmer 3-4 minujtes until cod and shrimp turn opaque throughout, gently stirring once. Ladle stew into 4 large bowls.
Makes about 7 cups.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas - what's "spicy tomato-vegetable juice?" Is it something like V8 juice?

shel


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Yes, exactly, V8 has a spicy blend and you can buy 1 can that is just about perfect recipe amount. There may be other brands as well, but that's what I use.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Just made a cod chowder with saffron and fingerling potatoes from an old Bon Appetit, that would work with your salmon as well. You can find the recipe at:

Cod Chowder with Saffron and Fingerling Potatoes Recipe at Epicurious.com

With the cod it needs some black pepper. But you probably can just follow the recipe with the salmon. I also feel the proportion of broth to fish is too low, and next time will increase the broth component.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I made that recipe quite some time ago and didn't care for it very much. Thanks or taking the time to post the link


----------



## iswhaticrave (Feb 14, 2008)

Bubba, that recipe sounds great, I'll have to try it this week.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

JUST SMOKED SALMON RECIPES, RECIPIES, OR RECEIPES CONTEST FOR SALMON DIP, SOUP, SALAD, PASTA & MORE...


----------

